# Trimmed Hooves, Cut too deep, Advice Please!!



## DonnaBelle (May 31, 2010)

We trimmed the goat's hooves yesterday.  DH trimmed one of Bucky's a bit too deep and it bled. OUCH.  

I dipped it in hydrogen peroxide and put a dab of triple antibiotic ointment on it.

Today he is limping a bit.  I am sick about this.  I don't know if something else could/should be done.  

Can someone offer any advice about this??  Did I say I was sick about this.  Drat!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (May 31, 2010)

He will be fine. When I accidentally trim a hoof too close and it bleeds, I don't even do anything about it anymore. I used to put on bloodstop but their weight eventually stops the bleeding. So far I haven't had any infections. I guess just keep an eye on it and check his foot in a couple of days.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 1, 2010)

I have one doe that, for some reason, I always cut her too close.  I try to pay special attention to her, but she doesn't like standing locked in the stand for too long and working quickly means making mistakes.

I usually just douse her with wonder dust or flour and that's it.  She might limp for a while, but the bleeding eventually stops and she's fine.  It's like getting a cut on your eye brow.  It bleeds and bleeds and bleeds, but really isn't that bad.

Your little goat will be fine, I promise!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 1, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> We trimmed the goat's hooves yesterday.  DH trimmed one of Bucky's a bit too deep and it bled. OUCH.
> 
> I dipped it in hydrogen peroxide and put a dab of triple antibiotic ointment on it.
> 
> ...


I cut one too deep once and she bled...and bled...and bled...  Normally, I'm not one to worry too much about stuff like that (these days, anyway...._there was a time!_  ) but she wouldn't put her foot down long enough to stop it...  There was snow on the ground at the time, and she was making "cherry snowcones" wherever she'd stop for more than a few seconds..  Finally, I ended up breaking out the bloodstop.

Daggone goat limped for like a week and a half..  I felt bad, but...well...it happens.  Once she figured out she could use that foot again (I think they suffere a little 'memory limp' sometimes), she was perfectly fine.

Bucky will be fine.


----------

